#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Aan alle hoogopgeleide wled a ness uit Belgi!!!!

## nawel_29

Salamalaikoum,

Ik stel me even voor. Ik ben een 28 jarige jonge dame uit Belgi.
Ik heb Alhamdoulilah zelf een mooie opleiding genoten, waardoor ik zelf een hoge functie heb.

Ik heb Allhamdoulilah alles wat een mens van deze materile wereld kan vragen. Maar met het allerbelangrijkste in mijn leven heeft Allah mij nog niet gezegend.

Ik verlang naar een weld a ness (Moslim!!!!) waar ik uren lang mee kan praten. Iemand waar ik mij goed bij kan voelen en hij bij mij.
Ik heb een goed intentie betreffende het huwelijk en wens mijn toekomstige heel gelukkig te maken.
Aan de vraag waarom een hoogopgeleide? 
Hoezeer ikzelf vrijgevochten en onafhankelijk ben zozeer ben ik ook traditioneel.
Mijn intentie en bedoeling is zeker niet om mijn man te overtroefen.
Er is een balans die moet gemaakt worden en ook behouden worden.
Daarom wil ik buitenshuis een zakenvrouw zijn, en thuis iemands vrouw zijn.
Wie kan er mij dat aanbieden?? 

Graag serieuze reacties aub. Ik ben serieus en oprecht dus verwacht ik hetzelfde terug.

Chokran

----------


## Hicham_Said

Salam Alykom;

Dag dames ik ben een eerlijke lieve jongeman van 35 jaar ben eigenlijk op zoek naar een leuke dame waar ik misschien mij leven mee kan delen. ik zal even kort over me zelf vertellen ik ben eerlijk lief en heb een groot hart en zit vol humor kortom de man om voor te gaan. Mijn goede eigenschappen zijn dat ik heel veel geduld heb en als ik ergens voor ga dan maak ik het ook af en ik ben ook super gezellig en vlot maar kan ook heel serieus zijn. ik bid 5 keer per dag en heb een vaste baan nou dat is het even kort dames willen jullie meer weten dan wacht ik graag jullie reactie af. 
[email protected]




Ik stel me even voor. Ik ben een 28 jarige jonge dame uit Belgi.
Ik heb Alhamdoulilah zelf een mooie opleiding genoten, waardoor ik zelf een hoge functie heb.

Ik heb Allhamdoulilah alles wat een mens van deze materile wereld kan vragen. Maar met het allerbelangrijkste in mijn leven heeft Allah mij nog niet gezegend.

Ik verlang naar een weld a ness (Moslim!!!!) waar ik uren lang mee kan praten. Iemand waar ik mij goed bij kan voelen en hij bij mij.
Ik heb een goed intentie betreffende het huwelijk en wens mijn toekomstige heel gelukkig te maken.
Aan de vraag waarom een hoogopgeleide? 
Hoezeer ikzelf vrijgevochten en onafhankelijk ben zozeer ben ik ook traditioneel.
Mijn intentie en bedoeling is zeker niet om mijn man te overtroefen.
Er is een balans die moet gemaakt worden en ook behouden worden.
Daarom wil ik buitenshuis een zakenvrouw zijn, en thuis een iemands vrouw zijn.
Wie kan er mij dat aanbieden??

Graag serieuze reacties aub. Ik ben serieus en oprecht dus verwacht ik hetzelfde terug.

Chokran

Walaikoumsalaam[/QUOTE]

----------


## amin156

Salamalaikoum ik weet niet hoe ik moet beginnen ....ik ben amin en ben er 28 en kom ook uit belgie en ik wil je wat beter kennen

----------


## Reda_70

Definieer hoogopgeleid

----------


## saqr

Assalamu alikum. Beste zus jou profile heeft me ingedrukt het is maschalah hoe jij geloof zit centraal in jou zocht: Addin is inderdaad de enige middle die een gelukkige leven kan garanderen beide in Al hayat Dounya en in de hiernamaals en dat is in feite de Groote Winst. ik verlang self beste zus naar een leven volgens de sunna van Allah en zijn profeet Mohammed zij met hem.
wassalamu alikum wrh wilt u me e mailen of msn naar [email protected] dan kunnen wi insachalah verder praten en wie weet mischieen Al moktab van allah is bij de deur wallahu al mosta3an.QUOTE=nawel_29;4347824]Salamalaikoum,

Ik stel me even voor. Ik ben een 28 jarige jonge dame uit Belgi.
Ik heb Alhamdoulilah zelf een mooie opleiding genoten, waardoor ik zelf een hoge functie heb.

Ik heb Allhamdoulilah alles wat een mens van deze materile wereld kan vragen. Maar met het allerbelangrijkste in mijn leven heeft Allah mij nog niet gezegend.

Ik verlang naar een weld a ness (Moslim!!!!) waar ik uren lang mee kan praten. Iemand waar ik mij goed bij kan voelen en hij bij mij.
Ik heb een goed intentie betreffende het huwelijk en wens mijn toekomstige heel gelukkig te maken.
Aan de vraag waarom een hoogopgeleide? 
Hoezeer ikzelf vrijgevochten en onafhankelijk ben zozeer ben ik ook traditioneel.
Mijn intentie en bedoeling is zeker niet om mijn man te overtroefen.
Er is een balans die moet gemaakt worden en ook behouden worden.
Daarom wil ik buitenshuis een zakenvrouw zijn, en thuis een iemands vrouw zijn.
Wie kan er mij dat aanbieden??

Graag serieuze reacties aub. Ik ben serieus en oprecht dus verwacht ik hetzelfde terug.

Chokran

Walaikoumsalaam[/QUOTE]

----------


## rayan68

SALAM,
IK WIL GRAAG KENNIS MAAKEN MET U.
IK BEN RAYAN UIT LIMBURG-HOLLAND-
IK ZOEK SERIEUSE RELATIE
[email protected]
salam

----------


## phoenix72

Beste Nawel ( is niet je echte naam, maar dat maakt niet uit )!

Wat jij wil is geen serieuse man of een hoogopgeleide man en zeker geen moslim. Jij wil je luxe leven verrijken en dat kan niet met een laag opgeleide man die niet rookt, die niet drinkt, die niet vreemd gaat en die elke vrijdag in de Moskee zit. Voor jou is een hoogopgeleide man de springplank naar het paradijs. Een zakenman is vaak op reis en weinig thuis. En dat is ook wat jij wil. Jij wil trouwen met een zakenman zodat jij je eigen leven kan leiden, Je kan dan zeggen dat je getrouwd bent, naar je familie en vrienden toe, en als zaken vrouw heb je ook een goed excuses als je een paar dagen weg van huis bent. Leuke feesten en mannen. De hoog opgeleide man kan jou dan niets verwijten, want hij is immers ook vaak weg voor "zijn zaken".
Ik ga je geen advies geven, maar blijf gewoon een "mens" en trouw met iemand die oprecht van je houdt en van wie jij houdt! Geld, aandacht en luxe zijn fantastisch, super echt waar, maar het is niets vergeleken bij oprechte liefde.

Ik weet dat jij hier niets mee doet en denkt "wat denkt die lul wel". Dat mag je denken, geen probleem....want ik ben ook een lul......geen hoog opgeleide lul....al zou je dat niet zeggen....maar dat terzijde

Fijn weekend,

Phoenix

----------


## phoenix72

Dat klopt! Ik zeg ook niet dat je je moet verantwoorden bij mij????? Ik geef alleen mijn mening en mijn kijk op Marokkaanse vrouwen die alleen rijke mannen willen en niets moeten van een arbeider, die hard werkt voor zijn geld en blij is met zijn gezondheid. Immers met geld, kan je niet alles kopen! Marokkaanse vrouwen zijn nu eenmaal golddiggers en wij Marokkaanse mannen zijn losers, we gebruiken onze hersens niet..nee, we volgen dat ene dingetje dat tussen onze benen hangt, dat ene dingetje dat ons "mannen" maakt...helaas een feit en daar moeten we allemaal mee leren leven....totdat we sterven, want dan zijn we gelijk.......en dan telt geld en aanzien niet meer...dan moeten we ons verantwoorden. Onze ogen zullen vertellen wat ze hebben gezien, onze oren zullen vertellen wat ze hebben gehoord, onze tongen zullen vertellen wat ze hebben gezegd...en zo kan ik even doorgaan.....Wat een bull shitttttttttt allemaal he....??

P.s van een hoog opgeleide dame mag ik toch wel verwachten dat ze weet hoe ze "jou" moet spellen en dat is zonder "W". Je kan wel "jouw" typen, maar dat geeft een bezit aan en een fijn weekend is geen bezit....dus zonder w.....Ik ben maar een MBO-er

Fijne avond

----------


## phoenix72

Ik heb helemaal geen haat, want ik hou van vrwn! Maar leg mij eens uit waarom een hoog opgeleide man beter is dan een man die dat niet is?
Waarom zou je niet gelukkig kunnen worden met een laag opgeleide man? En wie zegt dat je wel gelukkig wordt met een hoog opgeleide man????

Heb je een antwoord voor me?

Groetjes

----------


## phoenix72

Ok, maar denk je dat een hoog opgeleide man het wel accepteerd dat zijn vrouw dat ook is?
Weet je Nawel, Ik denk niet dat het aan de opleiding ligt, maar aan de Marokkaanse mentaliteit van veel mannen. Veel mannen denken nog ouderwets.
Ik denk dat er ook hoogopgeleide mannen zijn die niet zouden willen dat hun hoogopgeleide vrouwen werken. Bang dat die vrouw meer geld verdient of jaloers worden. Als je zaken vrouw bent, dan ben je ook veel van huis, druk met je werk....weinig marokkanen die dat accepteren ongeacht opleiding.

Ik denk dat je gewoon geluk moet hebben in het leven, dat je de juiste treft.

Maar mocht je ooit die man treffen ( hoog opgeleide Marokkaanse man ), en jullie zijn langer dan drie jaar bij elkaar.....laat het me dan weten, want dan wil ik een boek uitgeven met jullie verhaal! Het lijkt me namelijk unique in deze tijd waarin we leven.

Je lijkt me oprecht, maar wel naief of misschien ben ik wel te nuchter, kan ook! Ik wens jou al het geluk van de wereld en dat meen ik!

----------


## phoenix72

Ik heb nu al medelij met de man waarmee je trouwt, als je die vindt trouwens.
Ik hoop je over 10 jaar te spreken.......dan ben ik benieuwd hoe jouw leven er dan uitziet. Vergeet deze zin niet; HOOGMOED KOMT VOOR DE VAL!

----------


## Oestertje

> Ik heb nu al medelij met de man waarmee je trouwt, als je die vindt trouwens.
> Ik hoop je over 10 jaar te spreken.......dan ben ik benieuwd hoe jouw leven er dan uitziet. Vergeet deze zin niet; HOOGMOED KOMT VOOR DE VAL!


Salaam aleikum,

Als ik zo vrij mag zijn om te reageren op dit onderwerp. Helaas weet ik niet goed de werking hiervan en kan ik ook de berichten van de starter niet lezen, maar ik wens vooral te reageren op jouw bericht, Phoenix 72.

Een Marokkaanse man zal inderdaad zoals je zegt niet accepteren dat zijn vrouw hoogopgeleid is, tenzij zij mee zorgt voor zijn luxe en er andere redenen zijn dan een oprecht huwelijk tussen beiden.

Ik vind het trouwens verkeerd van jou dat je zegt dat Marokkaanse vrouwen golddiggers zijn. Een vrouw wilt vooral zekerheid, zeker als de vrouw ontwikkeld is, waardoor gemakkelijk wordt gegrepen naar hoogopgeleid.

Ik moet je zeker gelijk geven dat het weinig tot niets te maken heeft met ontwikkeling, wat betreft de Marokkaanse man. Men mag ook niet veralgemenen, maar het valt meer en meer op dat vrouwen wel vooruit zijn gekomen, maar de mannen zijn ergens blijven hangen, of ze nu dokter, advocaat of arbeider zijn, ergens delen zij dezelfde levensvisie mbt het huwelijk, de Marokkaanse vrouw.

Een huwelijk is zeker kwestie van geluk, maar een arbeider of wat dan ook kan even goed of even slecht zijn, dit geldt ook voor de vrouw hoor. Alleen is het wel zo dat bepaalde zaken complementair dienen te zijn, een man zal zich zeker niet gemakkelijk voelen indien de vrouw meer verdient, beter werk heeft, waardoor de omgeving ook een rol speelt, een vrouw daarentegen heeft met zulke geen problemen, maar wel als partijen bv niet dezelfde interesse delen, een man die weinig tot niets van kennis heeft zal bij thuiskomst maar al te graag willen eten, tv kijken en slapen (hoogopgeleide ook hoor), als je dan begint over het nieuws, dan is het al gauw saai of wat dan ook.
 
1 ding is belangrijk als je voor elkaar wenst te kiezen en dat is respect, wederzijds respect. Zoals je zelf in n van je reacties aangeeft, geld, status, functie heeft geen enkele rol als je als vrouw niet geliefd, gerespecteerd voelt en vooral niet iemands echtgenote.

----------


## phoenix72

Jullie vrouwen maken alles mooier dan het is! Het is grappig om te lezen dat vrouwen meer zekerheid willen, met andere woorden, vrouwen hebben meer kans op geluk en heel veel luxe met een hoogopgeleide man!

Ik doe bijdeze een oproep aan alle Marokkaanse vrouwen! TROUW EEN HOOGOPGELEIDE MAN, WANT DIE ZIJN EEN GARANTIE VOOR GELUK EN SUCCES!
EN MOCHT DEZE RELATIE TOCH GEEN SUCCES WORDEN, DAN KUNNEN JULLIE NOG ALTIJD DE MAN DE SCHULD GEVEN!

Ojaahh..oestertje, ik zal het woord GOLDDIGGERS vervangen door ZEKERHEID! Dat klinkt wat positiever, al betekend het wel hetzelfde!

Lang leve de hoog opgeleide man en vrouw!

Slaap lekker!

----------


## nawel_29

Ik dacht ik stop dit onderwerp helaas kan ik dit bericht niet volledig afhaald worden. 
Het is gewoon verschrikkelijk Phoenix72 je blijft maar reageren. Get a life!!

----------


## Oestertje

> Jullie vrouwen maken alles mooier dan het is! Het is grappig om te lezen dat vrouwen meer zekerheid willen, met andere woorden, vrouwen hebben meer kans op geluk en heel veel luxe met een hoogopgeleide man!


Voor een opgeleide, en dan heb ik het nog niet over een hoogopgeleide mankeer je toch wel enige logica. Ik heb het over vrouwen die gaan voor zekerheid, maar ik vermeld nergens dat zekerheid door een hoogopgeleide gegarandeerd kan worden. Trouwens, aan hl je reactie moet ik vaststellen dat je weinig tot niets hebt begrepen.




> Ik doe bijdeze een oproep aan alle Marokkaanse vrouwen! TROUW EEN HOOGOPGELEIDE MAN, WANT DIE ZIJN EEN GARANTIE VOOR GELUK EN SUCCES!
> EN MOCHT DEZE RELATIE TOCH GEEN SUCCES WORDEN, DAN KUNNEN JULLIE NOG ALTIJD DE MAN DE SCHULD GEVEN!


Indien een relatie niet lukt, welke vorm van relatie dan ook, dan zijn het beide partijen schuldig.




> Ojaahh..oestertje, ik zal het woord GOLDDIGGERS vervangen door ZEKERHEID! Dat klinkt wat positiever, al betekend het wel hetzelfde!
> 
> Lang leve de hoog opgeleide man en vrouw!
> 
> Slaap lekker!


Van mij mag je het woord golddiggers blijven gebruiken hoor, als je dat gerust stelt. Ik kan zeggen dat bijna elke vrouw zekerheid wenst, maar dat niet alle vrouwen golddiggers zijn. Daar zit em het verschil. Een vrouw die niet gaat voor zekerheid is een vrouw die andere redenen heeft dan een duurzaam huwelijk, net zoals een man die gaat voor een prostituee om te huwen!

Een kleine opmerking dewelke ik daarvoor niet wou geven; ergens gaf je aan dat je hoogopgeleid bent, voor die functie maak je toch wel koeiefouten; betekent is een T ipv D.

Groet.

----------


## phoenix72

Ik ben NIET hoog opgeleid, dus ik kan me ook niet met jullie meten! Ik weet niet wanneer ik een D of T moet zetten! Neem het me niet kwalijk! Ik heb VMBO niet afgemaakt en werk bij de afval verwerking...dus jah...slim ben ik niet.
Jullie zijn slimmer, knapper....vergeleken met jullie ben ik een enorme loser en terecht, maar het feit is en blijft dat jullie Marokkaanse vrouwen enorme GOLDDIGGERS zijn! En of ik nou kan typen of niet...ik weet wel waar ik het over heb...oestertje....dus kruip gauw terug in je gouden schelp voordat je kou vat!

Toedeloe

----------


## Oestertje

> Ik ben NIET hoog opgeleid, dus ik kan me ook niet met jullie meten! Ik weet niet wanneer ik een D of T moet zetten! Neem het me niet kwalijk! Ik heb VMBO niet afgemaakt en werk bij de afval verwerking...dus jah...slim ben ik niet.
> Jullie zijn slimmer, knapper....vergeleken met jullie ben ik een enorme loser en terecht, maar het feit is en blijft dat jullie Marokkaanse vrouwen enorme GOLDDIGGERS zijn! En of ik nou kan typen of niet...ik weet wel waar ik het over heb...oestertje....dus kruip gauw terug in je gouden schelp voordat je kou vat!
> 
> Toedeloe


Moet ik je dan een ordinaire leugenaar noemen? Al is het maar een forum? In n van je postings vermeld je dat je hoog opgeleid bent. Dit ter info, want het doet helemaal niets of je nu wel of niet opgeleid bent.

Je werkt dus als vuilnisman? Als jij je plichten weet als manzijnde, en jij kan voor je GEZIN zorgen, dan ben je een Godsgeschenk. Niemand heeft hier een vermelding gemaakt naar een functie, vandaar dat ik ook zei dat je logica ver te zoeken is.

Ik heb nergens aangegeven of ik opgeleid ben of niet, laat staan knapper...trouwens, als men knap is, dan gaat men toch paraderen over de boulevard :slaap: 

Het is dan ook spijtig het soort Marokkaanse vrouw dat je kent! 

Een oester zonder schelp, zodat ze overal kan glibberen waar ze niet gewenst is.

----------


## phoenix72

Als je me een leugenaar wilt noemen, mag! Geen probleem. Ik weet wel beter...en trouwens, jij bent gescheiden toch??? Was het een hoog opgeleide man of een loser als ik?
Meestal zijn het die hoogopgeleide mannen die bij jou naar binnen glibberen..toch? Of doe jij dat ook ergens?

Groetjes

----------


## yousef508

asalam wa alaikom

Waar hebben we het over, trouw een vrouw niet om haar schoonheid of om haar rijkdom, maar trouw met haar vanwege haar godsdienst de islam, want rijkdom en schoonheid blijven niet lang voortbestaan de islam wel. 
*oooja En elke marokaanse vrouw die in europa opgegroeid is mag deze mail honderd keer overschrijven, of ze nou hoogopgeleid is of niet*

choukran

----------


## phoenix72

> Salaam Alaikoum broeder,
> 
> 
> Zo denk ik er dus ook over
> 
> Wasalaam alaikoum



Jullie tweetjes moeten eens goed lezen waarover de discussie gaat! Ik heb het hierover hoogopgeleide vrouwen die alleen willen trouwen met een hoogopgeleide mannen. Dus ga niet ouwe hoeren hier en wijs doen. Dus eerst even uit je ogen kijken en dan reageren. Mij maakt het geen moer uit hoe iemand eruit ziet of hoeveel die verdient or whatever. Dus je moet even de hoogopgeleide vrouwen aanspreken, die maken onderscheid!

Toedeloe engeltje en company

----------


## berbersedame

> Jullie tweetjes moeten eens goed lezen waarover de discussie gaat! Ik heb het hierover hoogopgeleide vrouwen die alleen willen trouwen met een hoogopgeleide mannen. Dus ga niet ouwe hoeren hier en wijs doen. Dus eerst even uit je ogen kijken en dan reageren. Mij maakt het geen moer uit hoe iemand eruit ziet of hoeveel die verdient or whatever. Dus je moet even de hoogopgeleide vrouwen aanspreken, die maken onderscheid!
> 
> Toedeloe engeltje en company


je kon het weer niet laten he Phoenix72. maar ik geef je wel groot gelijk. noem mij maar ouderwets maar in onze cultuur zal een hoog opgeleide vrouw het nooit lang volhouden met een man. ongeacht zijn status. Waarom moeten mensen zowel mannen als vrouwen zoveel eisen stellen voor een huwelijk. het lijkt tegenwoordig wel op een sollicitatie gesprek. noem mij maar dom. maar als ik voor een man aan bebaalde eisen moet voldoen, zoals uiterlijk, kleding, opleiding, financien enz... zou ik niet eens de moeite nemem om erover na te denken. die hele eisen pakket van een man als een vrouw die opzoek zijn naar zogenaamd iemand die een kanditaat kan zijn om met hen te trouwen, slaat gewoon nergens op. mensen vergeten nog steeds wat een huwelijk betekent. een huwelijk is gebasseerd op respect en vertrouwen en moet een klik zijn. en niet om wat die persoon heeft en wat niet.

Ik vind het echt zeer schandalig hoe het tegenwoordig gaat tussen mannen en vrouwen als het om trouwen gaat. maar goed phoenix72 ga zo door. 

DIT IS MIJN MENING, WAARDEER JULLIE DIE NIET. DAN ZOU IK ZEGGEN DAN NIET :maf2:

----------


## phoenix72

Laat ook maar, ik geef deze discussie op! Vergeet mijn reacties....ik ben hier nooit geweest!

Ciao

----------


## Suikerbeschuitje

Intelligentie meet je niet met een diploma !

----------


## ZINBLEDI

salaam oe alaikoem, 

vind het toch bijzonder allemaal. 
elhemdoelilah ben ik al 14jaar gelukkig getrouwd met mijn man. 
en hij is laag opgeleid. 
En voor hem kwam er wel een rijke man en hoog opgeleid op mijn pad. 
Maar ik voelde geen liefde voor hem
Ben niet met hem getrouwd, 
er zijn genoeg vrouwen die nu zeggen wat dom hij had toch geld. 

Voor mij kon hij mijn liefde niet kopen hellaas. 
En ben blij dat ik met mijn gevoel ben getrouwd. 

Alles is mekteb. 
En in islaam mag je niet oordelen
allah geeft namelijk de rizk per persoon. 

Je kan niet alles krijgen en een rijke man, en liefde 
het is een of het ander. 
En elhemdoelilah heb ik voor liefde gekozen, en moslimman. 

gr van oumamir

----------


## michael4443

hallo ik heb je reactie gezien en ben wel geintereseert ben een jongeman van 30 ben van tunesische afkomst , ben in brussel geboren en in antwerpen opgegroeid. ben een zelfstandige schilder en ben zeker geen onknappe man . heb zelf nu ook hard interese in een gezin te stichten onder de hoede van allah. daarnaast hecht ik veel belang aan leifde en eerlijkheid in een relatie . ik hoop een reactie van u te krijgen zo snel mogelijk. dit is mijn nummer voor als je mij is wil opbellen. +32493339927 
bslama x.

----------


## Bouhajra jaouad

Ga u mama helpen in de keuken als jullie over islam spreken krijg ik het schijt woullah jullie weten ni ineens de basis van de islam of wa islam is niet eens bidden kunnen de meeste op de juiste manier en ludo

----------

